# Considering Bersa Thunder 380 and .22lr



## new guy

I am considering these 2 guns as of now. I will buy both, the 380 will be for defense and the .22lr for fun. I looked at both today at Gander Mountain and I really liked how each one felt in my hands. I like the sites on both as well as the safety/decocker. The funny thing is, I can get the black 380 for the same price as the stainless .22lr. But I really want them both in stainless or even duo tone. Not black. Nothing wrong with all black but I prefer the flash of stainless. These are fairly inexpensive considering I have looked at 9mm, 40s and 45s. But are they of good quality and performance? They feel solid and sturdy, but I haven't shot either of them. Our ranges around here don't have any for me to rent and try out either. What say you guys on the Bersa products?


----------



## Survivor

I own a Bersa Thunder .380. It is a pleasure to shoot and a very quality firearm for the price. Take-down and maintenance are a snap. It conceals well and is comfortable to carry.


----------



## Stonge1812

I own both the 32, and 380 Bersa Thunder; after a few magazines to break in, and regular cleaning with Froglube, they are both very reliable. They are as accurate as my PPK and 9mm S&W's, and benefit from a lifetime warranty. I have no problem in using either in my CCW roster. Hope you enjoy them.

Safe shooting to all.


----------



## onebilly43

I have had a Bersa Thunder 380 for several years now and have not had any problems with it at all I think is is just as good if not better than some of the more expensive 380s


----------



## aarondhgraham

*There are no Stainless Bersa Thunder pistols,,,*

It's a Nickel Plate.

Because of that you should never use a copper solvent to clean them.

I own both the Thunder 22 and Thunder 380 in the Nickel plate finish,,,
I absolutely love the guns beause they perform well.

I shoot Federal Bulk Pack .22 LR ammo from Walmart,,,
Honestly, I don't think I have had a failure at all,,,
And I know I'm close to finishing the 9th pack.

Buy the Bersa pistols with confidence.

Aarond

.


----------



## berettabone

It's a shame that you can't try out firearms before purchase......you would find out that there are much better choices, with much better triggers.


----------



## new guy

I am sure there are better guns out there. But everything I have read and watched on YouTube the Bersa guns are highly respected. These are not going to be my only guns, I just happen to like the looks and features of these.


----------



## new guy

I just picked up my new addition. I bought a Thunder 380, Duotone with Crimson Trace Laser grips tonight! I was stoked to walk into Gander Mountain and see exactly what I wanted sitting there in the display case. I see a trip to the range coming this weekend...


----------



## BigCityChief

Good for you! I'm partial to Ruger, S&W, and Beretta firearms but I love my new Bersa Thunder Combat in .380. Good luck with your new pistol. Gander Mountain is also an authorized Bersa warranty repair center so you won't have to ship your pistol anywhere if you need service.


----------



## group17

I have both the Bersa Thunder 380 duo and the Firestorm duo 22 (same pistol as the Bersa 22 with a rubber finger grips)
Since the manual of arms is the same for both guns the 22 makes for much cheaper practice vs the 380. Both have been totally reliable. I run CCI mini mags in the 22.


----------



## new guy

I plan to get the .22 next. I already have an M&P .22 so I can't wait to add another for fun.


----------



## MoMan

You definately made a wise decission! I purchased my Bersa T380 a couple of years ago, after shooting it I knew I had to have the T22. They started importing them again and I was all over it.
I would say that the Bersas are as reliable as any other handguns out there. I have numerous handguns from pretty much all the manufacturers (except Glock, just not my cup of tea), and my Bersas perform just as well as any of them. Just like any gun you own, if you keep them clean, and lubed they will last a liftime without malfunctions!


----------



## aarondhgraham

*Hello Berettabone,,,*

I take it by your name that you are a fan of Beretta handguns,,,
Actually, I'm a fan of Beretta's as well,,,
I own 5 of their handguns.

I own a Bersa Thunder 380 and a Bersa Thunder 22,,,
I also own a Beretta Model 87 and an 85 BB.

The triggers on my Beretta's is absolutely no better than the ones in the Bersa's,,,
Both have a long DA trigger pull and a nice crisp SA pull,,,
I can't really evaluate accuracy between the two,,,
But personally, I hit better with the Bersa.

I bought the Thunder 22 and the Model 87 within 6 weeks of each other,,,
The biggest difference between the two handguns is that,,,
The Bersa was $265.00 and the Beretta was $699.00.

Aarond

.


----------



## berettatoter

new guy said:


> I am considering these 2 guns as of now. I will buy both, the 380 will be for defense and the .22lr for fun. I looked at both today at Gander Mountain and I really liked how each one felt in my hands. I like the sites on both as well as the safety/decocker. The funny thing is, I can get the black 380 for the same price as the stainless .22lr. But I really want them both in stainless or even duo tone. Not black. Nothing wrong with all black but I prefer the flash of stainless. These are fairly inexpensive considering I have looked at 9mm, 40s and 45s. But are they of good quality and performance? They feel solid and sturdy, but I haven't shot either of them. Our ranges around here don't have any for me to rent and try out either. What say you guys on the Bersa products?


I feel that Bersa has always been one of the "sleepers" in the gun industry. For what you are paying, you are getting a very fine pistol. I have owned three of them in the past, and never had an issue with any of them.:smt1099


----------



## new guy

I paid, oddly enough, $100 more for the 380 with Crimson Trace laser grips than I could have bought the .22 Thunder for.


----------



## qwiksdraw

Those two Bersas are fine pistols: very reliable. easy to shoot and fun, too!

My BT22 (top) and BT380 (bottom)


----------



## ronmail65

Survivor said:


> I own a Bersa Thunder .380. It is a pleasure to shoot and a very quality firearm for the price. Take-down and maintenance are a snap. It conceals well and is comfortable to carry.


+1 Here!

I was looking for a nickel-plated model (no stainless - only nickel) but couldn't find one so I ended up with the black model. I think the black is a better option for concealed carry and less noticeable if it needs to be revealed. The nickel looks great (very Bond-ish), but black is probably a better practical choice.


----------



## BOOYAH3

*agreed*

I have the nickel thunder 22 as well. its an amazing gun very accurate and reliable. I have shot a good 300 rnds through mine. only had it a couple months. and I haven't had any ftf or stove pipes or fte's. shot mostly blazer through it. :mrgreen:



aarondhgraham said:


> It's a Nickel Plate.
> 
> Because of that you should never use a copper solvent to clean them.
> 
> I own both the Thunder 22 and Thunder 380 in the Nickel plate finish,,,
> I absolutely love the guns beause they perform well.
> 
> I shoot Federal Bulk Pack .22 LR ammo from Walmart,,,
> Honestly, I don't think I have had a failure at all,,,
> And I know I'm close to finishing the 9th pack.
> 
> Buy the Bersa pistols with confidence.
> 
> Aarond
> 
> .


----------



## fauxpa46

I am seriously considering the Thunder in .22 for a fun gun. I carry both a Walther PPS and a Ruger LCP Custom. I look at everything before purchasing, although I obviously cannot handle, or shoot everything before I buy. No one has that luxury. Pricing on guns is all over the place and I'm convinced, like for so many other products on the market, the price is not always indicative of value.

The pricing of the Bersa line of guns is extremely attractive. We want quality, ease of use, something to suit our purpose for it, affordability, and perhaps lastly something that is pleasing (for us) to see. Beyond this it is all about "feeling good" and bragging rights. We see this most prevalent with 1911s.

Any manufacturer can produce a lemon once in a while. But, overall Bersa gets extremely high marks.


----------



## MoMan

fauxpa,
Buy the Bersa T22 with confidence. I've had mine now for a few years and it just runs. Like any 22 auto, it does need to be cleaned and lubed between outings. Whenever I am shooting it a lot and I get that rare FTF, I just put a drop of oil on the feed ramp and I'm good to go again. I've found that to be the case with all of my 22 autos, both rifle and handgun. I shoot a lot and 22lr ammo is traditionally dirty so there's nothing unusual there.


----------

